
Google Launches New Search Results Interface for Tablets - frik
http://searchengineland.com/google-launches-new-search-results-interface-for-tablets-235340
======
reustle
So they updated it slightly to match other devices. Is that news? This feels
like blogspam.

------
ThePinion
*Google centers phone interface for tablets

